# BAVSOUND Stage One and Ghost Subs in E63 DIRAC Amp



## djcwardog (Jan 30, 2005)

I retrofitted the full 752 setup into my car a year ago. While the head room increase was dramatic I still did not like the clarity of the highs, just too much sibilants for my taste.

So, working with the nice guys - now in San Diego, those lucky stiffs! - at BAVSOUND, I got the Stage One Upgrade for the Logic 7 cars. All those speakers have same impedance as the Individual Audio option 752 drivers that I had installed last year. I also got their Ghost Underseat Subwoofer pair for my car - and made sure they sent me the 8 Ohm version to replace the 7 Ohm 752 Individual Audio subs. While they told me that they also send the 8 Ohm version of their Ghosts to customers upgrading their Logic 7 (Top Hi-Fi, option 677) cars, I had thought that the Logic 7 amp drove 4 Ohm factory subs. No matter - the new stuff plays very nice with the extra power of my 752 amp.

So, if you have a Logic 7 car to which you are wanting to install the BAVSOUND Stage Ones, and you don't mind some simple coding (to tell the CCC or CIC that you are running Individual Audio, then to tell the new Amp's MAMP module what chassis you have) after swapping - then you may want to source the DIRAC 752 amp. It goes right in where the L7 comes out and the wire harness and plug are the same. There are some variants that require a jumper across two of the four pins in that small black plug but you can search the forums for those details - mine didn't require it. You will have some superb speakers that can play a bit louder thanks to the higher power of the 752 amp. Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2016)

We're so glad to hear it all worked out well for you! This is a great tip for Logic 7 owners wanting a ton more headroom along with drivers that can truly utilize the extra power. Thank you for posting this, and let us know if we can be of help in the future, or if any other folks have questions about this setup!


----------



## djcwardog (Jan 30, 2005)

*Center channel*

I did a bit of custom installation work to mount a single tweeter. I used the one they sell for use on the rear deck of the E60. This model has an oval flange surrounding the actual driver. That flange has two holes. It is mounted from underneath and you have to remove your CID screen to access the area. I placed it just alongside the single center channel midrange and plugged it into the harness that comes out of that midrange. It all fits under the existing OEM grille. The already great sound is even better from the all-important center channel. This system is so clean and I enjoy it best with the surround features turned off.


----------

